# Azureus Vivarium



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I am about to begin my azureus vivarium and so Ill start off with a quick plan and the materials I picked up. 

I want the tank to be both a visual treat and a functional habitat. My auratus were very bold when I bought them and now they hide all day and never go out in the open. I want to plan this tank WELL. 
I have an 18 x 18 x 24 inch exo terra tank, I want small water feature, maybe waterfall although isnt necesarry. I have 2 cans of expandable foam ( tripple expansion), one brick of plantation soil, two bags of hydroballs, one african violet, one tislandia, one neoregelia unknown, one fireball, 3 baby tears, one large fern, one ivy, and a nice earth star cluster thats a combo between red and green. I also bought another plant which looks like a jewel orchid except it has furry/bumpy leaves. I have 2 pieces of malaysian driftwood, both of which are 18 inches high. I then have one long liana that will stretch ferom one end to the other. I just need some silicone and free time. I used GE II black in the past, and the next morning my red eye was very sick and i returned him, learning my lesson. I am going to have to pay 10 bucks for a toothpaste sized tube of marina aquarium silicone times 2 or three. Is all this good for an auratus set up? I set my standars very high for tank looks so I want to to be flawless. 
PLEASE post Azureus set ups here..

Dan,


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Left side








Right side








Full view








Candy


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

very nice ^


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

GE II and "aquarium silicone" are no different. They are both 100% silicone... Just so 'ya know.  The stuff should 100% cure before adding animals imo. (48 hours)

Anyways - My setup is nowhere near as nice as the one posted above. That's really nice.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow Candy, that viv has really taken off since you posted it the first time.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

otis07 said:


> Wow Candy, that viv has really taken off since you posted it the first time.


yeah thumbs up. great job. as for the silicone i think the geII is less toxic to my eyes than the aquarium or maybe its just me lol? but when i use the aquarium it stings due to that vinegar smell and for some reason i dont get that with the geII....you could always go scuba style and make sure to use gloves!  kristy


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I think aquarium sealant is much more stinky than the ge2 stuff. Aquarium sealant also takes longer to cure than ge2.


----------

